# [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls Online



## coroc (26. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ Willkommen im Sammelthread zu The Elder Scrolls Online 


Die meisten werden die Elder Scrolls Reihe spätestens nach dem Release von Skyrim im November letzten Jahres kennengelernt haben. Doch ich möchte nun noch einmal kurz das Spielprinzip der Reihe erläutern:

Der Spieler spielt einen individuellen Charakter aus einer der 9 Rassen (Nord, Ork, Rothwardone, Kaiserlicher, Dunkelelf, Hochelf, Waldelf, Argoniern und Khajiit), welche rassenspezifische Skills haben und daher besser für eine bestimmte Art des Kampfes geeignet sind), den man sich nach seinen Wünschen skillen kann,  der eine besondere Stellung oder besondere Fähigkeiten besitzt. 

Beispiele dafür sind: 


Oblivion: Dass die Flucht des Kaisers durch die Zelle des Gefangenen führt und man amnestiert wird und demn Sohn des Kaisers beschützt, sowie die Bedrohung durch den Daedraprinzen Mehrunes Dagon abwendet.
Skyrim: Man ist das Drachenblut und kann als einziger die Bedrohung für Himmelsrand durch die Drachen abwenden. Auch dort hat man die besondere Stellung inne, da man mit dem Anführer der Rebellion hingerichtet werden soll 
Die Elder Scrolls Reihe wurde von Bethesda entwickelt, allerdings wurde/wird die Entwicklung von the Elder Scrolls Online von den Zenimax Online Studios mitübernommen.

Der große Unterschied zu den anderen Teilen ist jedoch, das es ein MMORPG (also ein Online Multiplayer  Spiel) ist. Das hat laut Entwicklerhomepage Vorteil, das es so sein wird wie alle andere Elder Scrolls-Teile - Nur in interessanter.
Außerdem wird man nicht vor die Qual der Wahl bei der Serverwahl gestellt (Hey, das reimt sich ), sonder es wird einen Megaserver geben.

​ *Geschichte*
​ The Elder Scrolls Online spielt in etwa 1000 Jahre vor Skyrim, im Jahr 581 der 2. Ära (Eine Ära wird durch ein ausschlaggebendes Ereignis begonnen und beendet). Der Auslöser des enstehenden Krieges begann in der 2Ä im Jahr 587, als es zu einem Seelenbruch kam, welcher von der Kaiserstadt ausging und sich über Nirn (also über die ganze Welt) erstreckte und die eigentlichen Herscher Tamriels, die Kaiserlichen, von Molag Bal versklavt wurden. Dadurch konnten die Daedra aus dem Reich des Vergessens (also Oblivion) noch zahlreicher in Tamriel erscheinen als zuvor. Außerdem gab es auf dem gesamten Kontinent extrem harte Winter, daraus folgende Mißernten. Es wurden zudem immer häufiger Untote gesichtet und Mystiker hatten finstere Visionen.

Das alles gehört zu einem Plan des Daedra Prinzen Molag Bal, der die "echte" Welt und Kalthafen (Molag Bals Heimatparallelwelt) vereinen möchte. Inmitten der drohenden Katastrophe bilden sich drei Allianzen von welchen jede die Kaiserstadt samt Weißgoldturm, welcher leersteht, kontrollieren möchte. Die 3 Allianzen nennen sich:


Das Dolchsturz-Bündnis
Das Aldmeri-Dominion
und 


Der Ebenherz-Pakt
Die Bündnisse konnten trotz eigentlicher Feindschaften aufrgund von Religion oder früheren Kriegen gebildet werden.
Jedes Bündnis hat ein eigenes Startgebiet, d.h. ein Hochelf wird erstmal unter seinesgleichen bleiben und Zeit haben sich aufzurüsten, bevor er gegen ein anderes Bündnis in die Schlacht zieht.


Jetzt werde ich die einzelnen Fraktionen einzeln genauer erläutern:

​ *Das Dolchsturz-Bündnis*


wird von dem bretonischen Kaufmann und Großkönig Emeric geführt. 

Das Wappen des Bündnisses ist der Löwe, welcher von Großkönig Emeric übernommen wurde.
Er konnte aufgrund geschickter Diplomatie die Bretonen, die Rothwardonen (durch eine Heirat ) und die Orks (durch die Versicherung in ihre frühere Heimat Orsinium zurückkehren zu dürfen) zusammenbringen. 

Es ist sehr ausgeglichen, da Magie als auch Kampfkunst nicht zu kurz kommen.




*Der Ebenherz-Pakt*


wird von Jorunn dem Skaldenkönig geführt, welcher ein Nord und der amtierende Großkönig Himmelrands ist.

Der Ebenherz Pakt ist ein komliziertes und etwas ungewöhnliches Bündniss, indem sich frühere Feinde zusammengerauft haben. 
Es besteht aus den Nord, den Dunkelelfen und den Argoniern, was alleine schon verwunderlich ist, da die Dunkelelfen die Argonier zu früherem Zeutpunkt versklavt haben und die Nord mehrere Kriege gegen die Dunkelelfen geführt haben. 

Wie das Dolchsturz-Bündnis ist es sehr ausgeglichen, da Nah- und Fernkampf sowie die Magie ausgeglichen vertreten sind.




*Das Aldmeri-Dominion*


wird von der hochelfischen Königin Ayrenn geführt.

Das Bündniss besteht aus den Hochelfen, den Waldelfen und den katzenartigen Bewohnern Elsweyers, den Khajiit. Das Bündnis endstand dadurch dass die Hochelfen die Vorherrschaft ihrer Art wieder in Tamriel durchsetzen will, wie es war bevor die Nord sie vertrieben. Die Waldelfen konnten als nahe Verwandte der Hochelfen den Pakt nicht ablehnen und die Khajiit stehen in Ayrenns Schuld, seit diese die Khajiit nach einer Epedemie gerettet hat.

Das Bündnis ist ebenfalls sehr ausgeglichen, weil Magie und Kampf in etwa gleichauf sind.


*Das Prinzip*

Die 3 Gruppen kämpfen in Cyrodiil um den Rubinthron der Kaiserstadt. In Cyrodiil sind strategisch wichtge Festungen verteilt, welche Bauernhöfe, Sägewerke usw. haben, die wichtige Boni bringen können, denn die Ressourcen erhöhen den Einfluss des Bündnisses und können entscheident sein, welches Bündniss in der Kaiserstadt verherschend ist. 

Außerdem hat jedes Bündnis Schriftrollen der Alten, welche in Festungen aufbewahrt und bewacht werden. Diese können bei unzureichender Bewachung allerdings auch von einem der anderen Bündnisse entwendet werden. Durch den Besitz einer Schriftrolle werden dem betreffendem Bündniss ebenfalls Boni gutgeschrieben. 

Wenn ein Bündnis die Kaiserstadt kontrolliert, soll der mächtigste Spieler des Teams sogar zum Kaiser gekrönt werden können.

Der Kampf um Festungen wird nicht nur von direkt Mann-gegen-Mann Gefecht entschieden, sondern auch Belagerungswaffen werden das erste mal im offiziellen Elder Scrolls auftauchen. Diese müssen auch "fachgerecht" positioniert werden, also ist auch Köpfchen gefordert 



*Die Spielwelt*

ist diesmal auf dem gesamten Kontinent Tamriel. Also wird der Spieler durch schon bekannte Gebiete als auch durch echtes Neuland streifen können.

Ich war so frei mir die Karte von <<<Painkiller>>> aus dem Sammelthread für TES 5: Skyrim zu mopsen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren füge ich eine Karte hinzu, die die Einflussgebiete der einzelnen Fraktionen andeutet/ verdeutlicht:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Kleine Legende:
Das blau gefärbte Gebiet gehört dem Dolchsturz-Bündnis, 
das rot gefärbte Gebiet gehört zum Ebenherz-Pakt, 
das gelbe Gebiet gehört der Aldmeri-Dominion und 
das grüne Gebiet in der Mitte, Cyrodiil, ist das umkämpfte Gebiet mit der Kaiserstadt



* Das Spielprinzip*

Das Spiel ist, wie schon gesagt, ein MMORPG, also ein Multiplayer. Es wird, wie ebenfalls schon gesagt, im Rahmen des Kampfes zwischen den Bündnissen, Schlachten mit mehreren 100 Spielern auf dem Bildschrim Kämpfen (PvP; Player vs. Player). 
Man kann alleine, in Kleingruppen oder in Gemeinschaften spielen

*Spieledetails 
*(Gegner; Kampfsystem; Skills; Leveln)

Gegner

Abgesehen von der Schlacht um die Kaiserstadt, vo Mensch gegen Mensch  (oder halt Spieler gegen Spieler) kämpft, wird es vermutlich sehr viele  Untote Gegner geben, da es ja den Seelenbruch gab, durch den vermehrt  Untote erscheinen können.

"Kleinere" Gegner bzw. die Gegner die man trifft, wenn man durch die  Landschft streift, werden so vermute ich, die schon bekannten Gegner  sein, wie Wölfe, Bären usw. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern "regionale" Gegner  wie z.B. Eisgeister vorkommen werden, denn diese können ja wohl kaum in  der Alik`r Wüste auftauchen. Es wird vermutlich auch Zwergenruinen/  Hinterlassenschaften geben, welche ähnliche Gegner wie in Skyrim  beheimaten.
Auf der Homepage sind zudem Konzeptzeichnungen von Dreugh (Insekten) und Golems/Atronachen zu sehen.

Eine Auflistung folgt späterem Zeitpunkt.

Kampfsystem 

Es wird, wie in den vorigen Elder Scrolls Teilen, verschiedene  Möglichkeiten geben, zu kämpfen.Es wird keine klassenspezifischen Waffen  und Rüstungen geben, sondern jeder kann alle Waffen und Rüstungen  nutzen, halt nur mit Vor- und Nachteilen die sich aufgrund des Skills  ergeben.
Es wird auch kein, wie sonst in MMOs typisches Kampfsystem geben,  sondern das aus The Elder Scrolls bekannte "Linksklick" = Schlag,  "Rechtsklick" = Blocken und "langer Linksklick" = Powerattack geben.

*Nahkampf*

Es steht nicht fest, ob es Dual-Wieding wie in Skyrim geben wird.  Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, das es wieder Einhänder und Zweihänder  geben wird

*Fernkampf*

Fernkampf wird mit Pfeil und Bogen umgesetzt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es Armbrüste wie in Dawnguard geben wird.

*Magie*

Ich denke, es wird wieder Zerstörungsmagie geben, doch es könnte sein,  dass es "passive" Kampfmagie, wie Beschwörung gibt, die durch  beschworene Kreaturen Schaden macht.

Skills

Es steht noch nicht fest, wie und ob es wieder Perks geben wird. Sobald es bekannt ist, werde ich es hinzufügen.


Leveln

Zum Leveln kann man nicht viel sagen, allerdings lässt das 3. Video im  Thread vermuten, das es nicht allzu schwer wird weit zu leveln und das  es eine recht hohes Höchstlevel geben wird, da man erst ab Level 50 in  der Schlacht um die Kaiserstadt kömpfen kann.

*
Questsystem

*Es wird, nicht wie in anderen Rollenspielen, ein Pendeln zwischen Stadt und Umland nötig sein, sondern es wird das für The Elder Scrolls typische System sein, nachdem man sozusagen keineStraße überqueren kann ohne eine Quest angeboten zu bekommen. Es wurde außerdem weniger Sammelquests versprochen.

In einer Prophezeiung wird besagt, dass nur der Seelenlose die Welt vor dem Unheil retten kann. Dreimal dürft ihr raten, wer der Seelenlose ist. Richtig. Das ist, wer hätt´s anders erwartet, der Spieler. Der Seelenlose will seine Seele zurüchaben, welche ihm von Molag Bal geklaut wurde und in den Tiefen von Kalthafen gelagert wird.
 

*Release*

Das Spiel soll im Frühjahr 2014 erscheinen. Allerdings wird es eine Beta geben. 
Dieses Wochenende ist Beta, ich bin ebenfalls dabei.


*Technik*

Für TESO wird eine eigene Engine prgrammiert werden, außerdem soll die Havok-Physik-Engine genutzt werde und das Spiel soll vor allem bei PvP-Schlachten von Mehrkern-CPUs profitieren.

*Unterstützte Plattformen*

sind laut Homepage nur Mac und PC, von Konsolen ist keine Rede.


*Systemvorraussetzungen*

Sind laut Worldofelderscrolls.de folgende:

*Minimale Anforderungen*
Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
CPU: Dual Core 2,0 GHz oder Äquivalent
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 2GB
Festplattenspeicher: 6 GB
Grafikkarte: DirectX 9.0c-kompatibel mit 512 MB RAM (VRAM)
Soundkarte: DirectX-kompatibel
Internet-Anbindung

*Empfohlene Anforderungen*
Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
CPU (Prozessor): Quad-Core Intel- oder AMD-CPU
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 4GB
Festplattenspeicher: 6 GB
Grafikkarte: DirectX 9.0c-kompatible Grafikkarte mit 1 GB VRAM (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 oder höher; ATI Radeon 4890 oder höher).
Soundkarte: DirectX-kompatibel
Internet-Anbindung

Also sollte es praktisch überall laufen. Sie sehen den Vorrausetzungen von Skyrim echt ähnlich 




​
*Erste Videoeindrücke sowie erste Ankündigungen*


Der erste Trailer zum Game:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nuxInUjDbtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trailer Nr 2.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iyjc0cCQVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trailer Nr.3.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHj5VvFWbtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sowie eine Einführung in die Welt von den Elder Scrolls Online:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFU2yzxPvLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Bilder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Links zur Homepage und anderen Wichtigen/ interessanten Seiten*

Zur Homepage: http://elderscrollsonline.com/de
Zur Themenseite des Gamestar: The Elder Scrolls Online (PC) in der Vorschau - GameStar.de
Zur Facebookseite von ESO: http://www.facebook.com/ElderScrollsOnline
Zum inoffiziellen ESO-Blog: TESOnline.de - News zu Elder Scrolls Online
Zur Betabewerbung: The Elder Scrolls Online: Beta Sign-Up
Zur PCGH Themenseite: Folgt hoffentlich bald


*Abschließende Worte*

Und er ist fertig 

Da dies mein erster Sammelthread ist, bitte ich um Rücksicht, allerdings nehme ich Verbesserungsvorschläge gerne Entgegen. 
Ich werde den Thread bis zum Release aktuell halten, danach sehe ich weiter, allerdings denke ich, das ich ihn noch weiter pflegen werde 

MfG, coroc

P.S: Wer Rechtschreibfehler oder falsche Zahlen findet, darf sie gerne behalten ​


----------



## coroc (27. Dezember 2012)

Sodele. Thread ist Online 

Viel Spaß 

Tipps werden gerne Angenommen.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Dezember 2012)

Erster! 

Ein sehr schöner Sammelthread! 

Mit der Zeit wird er sicher ordentlich noch wachsen. So wie bei jedem MMORPG. 

Gute Arbeit! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Dezember 2012)

zweiter
Der ist so lang das ich ihn mal nicht lesen werde, sieht aber gut aus


----------



## _VFB_ (30. Dezember 2012)

Dritter  So Podium belegt ;D 

Toller Sammelthread  
Wird man dann eigentlich nur pvp Schlachten usw. machen können oder gibts da auch ne richtig offene Welt, wo man mit anderen zusammen erkunden und Quests erledigen kann ? 
Kann sein, dass ich das im Thread überlesen hab.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2012)

Mir fehlt aufgrund des Umfangs nur ein Inhaltsverzeichinis, aber sonst sieht es gut aus.


----------



## coroc (30. Dezember 2012)

@ Blitzi: Hopp, lies ihn

@VFB: Das steht im Text: 



> Es wird, nicht wie in anderen Rollenspielen, ein Pendeln zwischen Stadt und Umland nötig sein, sondern es wird das für The Elder Scrolls typische System sein, nachdem man sozusagen keineStraße überqueren kann ohne eine Quest angeboten zu bekommen. Es wurde außerdem weniger Sammelquests versprochen.



Das könnte ich eventuell noch mal ausschmücken, ja

@Snake: Inhaltsverzeichnis folgt


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. Januar 2013)

Weiß man schon, ob es Abo-Gebühren oder dergleichen geben wird?
Sorry, falls ich das jetzt überlesen hab


----------



## coroc (1. Januar 2013)

Nein, das steht nicht fest. Fakt ist, das man es für 60€ auf Amazon vorbestellen kann. Ich aber, das es keine gibt.


----------



## coroc (7. Januar 2013)

Kleines Update 

Die Infos zu den Bündnissen wurden erweitert, da es sozusagen eine Fragerunde auf der Homepage gab: http://www.elderscrollsonline.com/de/news


----------



## skyscraper (13. Januar 2013)

Schön gemacht!

Habe ihn zwar nicht gelesen sieht aber sehr guT aus. Bin auch für ein Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## coroc (13. Januar 2013)

Ok- Darüber lässt sich nachdenken 

Hat keiner mehr interese? Das kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Januar 2013)

Es liegt wahrscheinlich nicht am Interesse, sondern eher ab Diskussionsbedarf. Soo viel gibts dazu ja noch nicht.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (22. Januar 2013)

So wie Hansvonwurst bereits sagte, das Intresse besteht, aber für mich sind eher die ersten Gameplays entscheidend anstatt Hintergrundinformationen..
Weil die Story an sich interessiert mich in einem MMO eher garnicht


----------



## To4sty (22. Januar 2013)

Story in einem MMO gibt es auch nicht oft, meistens ja nur irgend wein kleiner Aufhänger zum Setting oder so.
Aber ich fände eine gute Story in TES Online auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt.


----------



## coroc (22. Januar 2013)

Moin, 

die Beta ist draußen. Wer ill kann sich hier bewerben 
Link: http://signup.elderscrollsonline.com/

LG


----------



## ParaD0x1 (22. Januar 2013)

Schon beworben (: !

Ein Podcast für die Beta ist auch draussen 
http://www.bethblog.com/podcast/


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Januar 2013)

Und ich hab mich auch mal beworben....


----------



## coroc (22. Januar 2013)

Ich acuh. Falls ich nicht reinkomme, wäre es super, falls jemand anders reinkommt, wenn dieser sein Spielerlebnis für diesen Thread schildern könnte


----------



## Papzt (23. Januar 2013)

Soweit es das NDA zulässt... interessant finde ich ja, dass das "excellent" rating anscheinend nur erreicht werden kann wenn man den haken bei schickt mir Werbung macht


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Januar 2013)

Was denkt ihr wird für ein Bezahlmodell zum Einsatz kommen? (:

Ich denke sie machen Gw2 nach ^^


----------



## Calerian (23. Januar 2013)

Also ich denke wenn sie es schlau machen wird es wie bei gw2, denn dass monatliche Gebühren auf kurz oder lang den Tod eines mmos bedeuten haben wir an allen gesehen die in den letzten Jahren raus kamen und da waren durchaus welche mit viel Potential dabei!


----------



## coroc (23. Januar 2013)

Jepp. Ich hoffe es noch aber: 



			
				ESO-Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Bezahlmodel wird The Elder Scrolls Online haben?
> Wir haben das  Geschäftsmodel von The Elder Scrolls Online noch nicht bekannt gegeben.  Sobald wir uns zu diesem Thema äußern, werden wir entsprechende  Nachrichten auf der offiziellen Webseite, Facebook und Twitter  veröffentlichen.



Wobei ich auch das von GW2 bevorzugen würde


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2013)

Gleich ma sub und einklinken hier


----------



## coroc (28. Januar 2013)

Immer gerne gesehen


----------



## 10203040 (2. Februar 2013)

Calerian schrieb:


> Also ich denke wenn sie es schlau machen wird es wie bei gw2, denn dass monatliche Gebühren auf kurz oder lang den Tod eines mmos bedeuten haben wir an allen gesehen die in den letzten Jahren raus kamen und da waren durchaus welche mit viel Potential dabei!


 
World of Warcraft hat es geschafft.

Ich denke es wird nichts monatlich kosten.


----------



## DerpDerpington (4. Februar 2013)

Das wird mal wieder ein MMO, bei dem ich unbedingt von der ersten Sekunde an dabei sein will.


----------



## Sunjy (11. Februar 2013)

Freu mich total auf das Game. Hoffe aber das es ein Abo Modell gibt denn alles was F2P ist oder geworden ist wurde von jede menge Kiddys überrant.

Auch hoffe ich das das Skillsystem ähnlich Skyrim ablaufen wird.. denn das finde ich schon sehr genial umgesetzt. 

Mann wird wohl nicht Rassen aus unterschiedlichen Bündnissen in einer Gilde haben können oder? Sprich wenn man mit freunden spielt muss jeder das selbe Bündniss haben oder?


----------



## coroc (11. Februar 2013)

Auf das Abosystem hoffe ich nicht. mir stehen als Schüler keine 15€/Monat zur Verfügung 

ICh hab grade ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf das da gestoßen: TESO Gilde "TreWa" 
Vielleicht kann dann ja auch Gildeninterne Schlachten schlaggen...Wer weiß?


----------



## coroc (14. Februar 2013)

Moin 

Heute ist ein Eleider englischer Artike über das Userinterface veröfftnlicht worde. Ich hoffe allerdings, das er noch auf Deutsch kommt, da ich meine Englischkünste nicht so brauschend sind 

Hier ist mal der Link: http://www.tesof.com/topic-the-balancing-act-controls-and-user-interface--2990

Wenn er auf Deutsch erscheint werde ich den Startpost natürlich ergänzen


----------



## Sunjy (18. Februar 2013)

Hab heute die erste Werbung für The elders Scrolls online gesehen.. und da Steht Free to Play? 

Das können die doch nich bringen oder? Son geiles Game voll mit kiddys und noobs die einem das ganze Game versauen.


Also ohne Abo ohne mich.. das geht gar nicht. Gibt einfach kein Game das F2P ist in dems ne anständige Com gibt.


----------



## der-ritze (18. Februar 2013)

Find ich gut das es f2p wird. Monatlich bezahlen kommt mir nicht in die Tüte!


----------



## Sunjy (18. Februar 2013)

Dann mal viel spaß mit den ganzen kleinkindern. 

Mann kommt aber nur auf die Beta anmeldung wenn man den Link benutzt. Ich hoffe mal das das Game noch n anständiges Abosystem bekommt. Sonst isses eh fürn arsch.


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Hab heute die erste Werbung für The elders Scrolls online gesehen.. und da Steht Free to Play?
> 
> Das können die doch nich bringen oder? Son geiles Game voll mit kiddys und noobs die einem das ganze Game versauen.


 
Selbst mit Abo wird es von Kiddys wimmeln. Genau das selbe Problem hatte z.B. Tera auch. 


> Also ohne Abo ohne mich.. das geht gar nicht. Gibt einfach kein Game das F2P ist in dems ne anständige Com gibt.


War Thunder ist ganz okay. Bei Path of Exile sind auch nette Leute ebenso bei Mechwarrior Online


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Februar 2013)

Mal im Ernst. Warum dafür bezahlen wenn es als F2P genauso gut werden kann?


----------



## coroc (18. Februar 2013)

Seh ich auch so -.-


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bei Path of Exile sind auch nette Leute ebenso bei Mechwarrior Online


 
Liegt eher an der Komplexität der Spiele, die die Kiddys abschreckt


----------



## Sunjy (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab sicher mehr als ein Dutzend Online Games gezockt. Und Bis auf Everquest und WoW war keines richtig ausgegoren. Tera/ Rift ect sind einfach Asiagrinder die leider in Europa nich ganz so eingeschlagen ahben wie gewünscht.


F2P macht das Game kaputt und am ende gibts nur noch Kiddys und Typen die soviel Geld haben das sie sich einfach alles kaufen (Yeah was für Helden) 

Monatlich 15 Euro und gut is. Dafür dann ein anständiges Game abliefern und ständig weiterentwickeln. Ich hab nix gegen shops für Optische änderungen oder Speziele Reit und Haustiere.. Auch skins von mir aus. Aber alles was P2W ist und leider sind die meisten F2P spiele das kann man einfach vergessen.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2013)

> Tera/ Rift ect sind einfach Asiagrinder die leider in Europa nich ganz so eingeschlagen ahben wie gewünscht.


Wo ist Tera denn ein Grinder? Ich hab an keiner Stelle jemals Grinden müssen 


> Aber alles was P2W ist und leider sind die meisten F2P spiele das kann man einfach vergessen.


Nenne mir 10 MMORPG's die Pay to Win sind.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Februar 2013)

Ein neues "Allerlei Fragen" 

http://www.elderscrollsonline.com/de/news/post/2013/02/22/fragt-uns-was-ihr-wollt-allerlei-2


----------



## coroc (23. Februar 2013)

Stimmt...Danke 

Sollte ich hinzufügen


----------



## Ultramarinrot (28. Februar 2013)

der-ritze schrieb:


> Find ich gut das es f2p wird. Monatlich bezahlen kommt mir nicht in die Tüte!


 
Hast du dafür ne Quelle? Dan würd ichs schon vorbestellen


----------



## Ultramarinrot (8. Mai 2013)

Hat schon jemand das 20min Gameplay Video gesehen das neulich geleaked wurde? Was haltet ihr davon? Spielt schon jemand in der Beta mit?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (22. Mai 2013)

Die ersten Beta-Invites sollen rausgegangen sein und nächsten Monat/Wochen kommen die Nächsten! (:
hoffe bin dabei


----------



## ParaD0x1 (22. Mai 2013)

Die ersten Beta-Invites sollen rausgegangen sein und nächsten Monat/Wochen kommen die Nächsten! (:
hoffe bin dabei


----------



## Ultramarinrot (22. Mai 2013)

Sag mal bescheid wenn du ne Einladung hast. Ich warte auch noch


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2013)

Darf man eigentlich Screenshots aus der Beta machen? Wenn ja, wärs nett, wenn ich welche für den Thread bekäme


----------



## Ultramarinrot (22. Mai 2013)

Screenshots weis ich nicht genau. Denke aber eher nicht. Bethesda hat sich ja bei nem veröffentlichten Video schon die Mühe gemacht dafür zu sorgen, das man es kaum noch wo findet. Aber ich denke auch das jeder, der bei der Beta mitspielt weis was er veröffentlichen darf und was nicht.


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2013)

Deshalb frag ich. Ich hoffe, dass sich hier im Forum jemand findet, der mich (uns) mit Material versorgen kann.


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2013)

Kleines Update: 
Ich habe eben das Release-Datum angepasst und werde mir den Startpost in den nächsten Tagen mal so richtig vornehmen 

coroc


----------



## DerpDerpington (11. Juni 2013)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel soll im Frühjahr *3014* erscheinen. Allerdings wird es eine Beta geben. Dazu steht allerdings nicht mehr fest.


 
Puh, also diese Wartezeit überlebe ich wörtlich nicht mehr.


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2013)

DerpDerpington schrieb:


> Puh, also diese Wartezeit überlebe ich wörtlich nicht mehr.


 Ups 

Außerdem TES:O auch für die next-Gen Konsolen erscheinen


----------



## DerpDerpington (11. Juni 2013)

Aber das wird kein Cross-Gaming Titel oder? Das wäre eigentlich mal ziemlich cool...


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2013)

ICh weiß es nicht, ich werde mich die Tage mal wieder einlesen müssen...


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Juni 2013)

komplexes f2p Game. naja ich freu mich schon auf die Kiddies und die Bugs. Würd dafür auch 10-15 Euro zahlen das ist angemessen damit es wenigstens eine anständige Comm hat. Ohne CS wenn dann. Die ganzen Kiddies die 1000ende Euros monatlich reinpullen um den Handel auf dne Kopf zu stellen, um alles gemaxt haben wollen, etc gehn mir auf die nerven.
Vielleicht ist auch alles anders und die Kiddies fangen nicht an


----------



## coroc (11. Juni 2013)

Wo hab ich von f2p geschrieben? Wenn nein, würd ich gern nen Link haben...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. Juni 2013)

Nein es wird kein Cross-Platform Titel (:


----------



## Skyzow (12. Juni 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Nein es wird kein Cross-Platform Titel (:



Besser so


----------



## Ultramarinrot (12. Juni 2013)

Noch 2 Stunden, dann startet startet ne Präsentation zu TESO auf der E3

Für alle die es interessiert hier den Link zum Livestream 


E3 2013 Stage 1, Day 2 - GameSpot.com


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2013)

Ich denke, einen Teil könnte ich mir ansehen, aber vermutlich nicht alles  

KAnnst du das wichtigste mal mitschreiben, wenn zu es dir ansiehst?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

Ich habe gelesen das die Beta zeit exklusiv für die PS4 kommen soll.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (12. Juni 2013)

Jo kein Thema. Kann nur sein das ich erst etwas nach Beginn zusehe. Wird schon irgendwie


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2013)

Danke 

Ich fahr heute bei WoT im Clan Wars mit, und heute ist der einzige Tag, an welchem ich Zeit habe...


----------



## Ultramarinrot (12. Juni 2013)

Countdown Fail.

Mir wurde angezeigt das es jetzt um 19Uhr losgehen soll, geht aber erst um 01:40 los. Werde das dann auf jeden Fall verfolgen 

Und was Turbosnake sagt stimmt.    -.-


----------



## ParaD0x1 (12. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen das die Beta zeit exklusiv für die PS4 kommen soll.


 
Nein, die Beta zu der PS4 Version soll exklusiv für PS4 sein irgendwie ... Anders gesagt: Die PS-4 bekommt eine Beta-Version


----------



## coroc (15. Juni 2013)

Systemanforderungen wurden eingefügt


----------



## Placebo (20. August 2013)

Inzwischen wurde der Flammen-Atronach vorgestellt


----------



## coroc (20. August 2013)

Ja, vielen dank 

Ich nehme sie morgen auf, jetzt muss ich erstmal  gehen


----------



## Placebo (21. August 2013)

TES:O wird auf das übliche Abo-Modell setzen: (News) Elder Scrolls Online - Bethesda gibt Geschäftsmodell bekannt - Krawall Gaming Network


----------



## DerpMonstah (21. August 2013)

Super, damit ist es für mich gestorben.


----------



## coroc (21. August 2013)

R.I.P ES0

Für mich ebenfalls


----------



## Ultramarinrot (22. August 2013)

Mein Interesse schwindet durch die Meldung auch deutlich. Das wars dann wohl...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. August 2013)

Toolle ideen mit Profitgier zerstört, oder mindestens stark beschädigt


----------



## Rabauke (22. August 2013)

Schade, war das einzige Spiel auf das ich mich gefreut hab. Für das Spiel zahlen völlig ok, aber monatliche Gebühren?  Schade


----------



## coroc (22. August 2013)

Leider 

Um den Thread kümmere ich mich dennoch...


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. August 2013)

Endet bestimmt wie bei SWTOR


----------



## coroc (22. August 2013)

ICh wünsche es mir nicht. KAnn aber sein.


----------



## DerpDerpington (22. August 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Endet bestimmt wie bei SWTOR



Eben, lasst den Kopf nicht hängen. Dauert ein paar wenige Monate bis es wieder aus jeder Kehle tönt: "War wohl nichts mit WoW Killer!", und zack wird das Spiel aufs Free2Play Modell umgestellt.


----------



## Placebo (22. August 2013)

Free to Play Pay to Win wäre noch schlimmer, als das Abo-Modell.


----------



## Fexzz (22. August 2013)

Ich finds super. Ich hab viel lieber so ein System, statt irgendein vermurkstes Free 2 Play System. Außerdem hält so ein Abo-System viele Idioten und Trolle ab (zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung), von daher.


----------



## MOD6699 (22. August 2013)

Ihr habt ja recht aber es kann halt auch irgendwie nicht sein das sich Blizzard mit einem Spiel dumm und dämlich verdient... Ist doch logisch das andere Firmen das auch versuchen. Da sind halt dann auch die WoW Spieler mit dran schuld!


----------



## Rabauke (22. August 2013)

Ich wäre durchaus bereit für die Spielzeit etwas zu zahlen.  Aber 13 pro Monat ist für das bißchen was ich zum zocken komm zuviel.  Schade das es zb nicht die möglich gibt zb für 50h einen gewissen Betrag zu bezahlen und wenn die weg sind muss ich halt wieder neue Zeit kaufen.


----------



## Placebo (22. August 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Schade das es zb nicht die möglich gibt zb für 50h einen gewissen Betrag zu bezahlen und wenn die weg sind muss ich halt wieder neue Zeit kaufen.


 
Damit schreckst du aber die richtigen Süchtlinge ab, die das in zwei Tagen + zwei Stunden schaffen


----------



## Rabauke (22. August 2013)

So ne sucht ist halt teuer


----------



## DerpDerpington (23. August 2013)

Ich habe schon des Öfteren über ein Abo System nachgedacht, was eigentlich viele glücklich Stimmen sollte. Man könnte doch einfach für 30 Tage seine 13€ zahlen und es werden tatsächlich nur die Tage abgezogen, an denen sich der Spieler zwischen Serverrestart und Serverrestart einloggt. 
Damit wären Suchtis nicht schlechter dran und es würden wahrscheinlich auch ein paar mehr Spieler motiviert, die vielleicht nicht jeden Tag Zeit/Bock haben sich einzuloggen. Weiß nicht ob es sowas schonmal gab oder ob das System nicht rentabel genug wäre, aber ich frage mich ob sich darüber schonmal jemand "den Kopf zerbrochen hat".


----------



## MOD6699 (23. August 2013)

Na klar die echttageszeit wird ja so gehandhabt damit du denkst: "Mist muss zocken sonst läuft die Zeit aus"


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. August 2013)

Mich würde es jetzt nicht wirklich abschrecken, 0,30€ pro Tag weglegen und es wäre schon bezahlt in einem Monat ^^


----------



## Fexzz (4. September 2013)

-müll-


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich versteh das auch alles nicht. Es is ja halb so wild und tausend mal besser als f2p. Welches ja relativ gesehen oft den Tod eines mmos darstellt


----------



## coroc (2. Oktober 2013)

Dagegen sage(n) ich (wir) ja auch nix. Das Problem ist das Abomodell, da du auch bezahlst, wenn du nicht spielst. Ich hätte jedenfalls das Prinzip wien bei GW2 am liebsten gesehen, einmal kaufen, immer haben...


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (2. Oktober 2013)

Klar das hätte wohl jeder gerne. Aber bei WoW funktioniert es auch seit Jahren und da hat sich meines Wissens nie jemand groß beschwert. Also hätte man damals was dagegen unternehmen sollen. Jetzt ist es nunmal leider zu spät, da die sich denken hey das können wir auch, die zahlen ja brav.


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. Oktober 2013)

Das wird aber nicht funktionieren.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (2. Oktober 2013)

Was? Der Protest oder das Abo Modell?


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. Oktober 2013)

Das Abo Modell. Nur weil es mit WoW gut funktioniert hat, muss das nicht gleich bedeuten dass es mit TESO auch funktioniert. Darüberhinaus kehren massig Spieler WoW den Rücken.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (3. Oktober 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Das Abo Modell. Nur weil es mit WoW gut funktioniert hat, muss das nicht gleich bedeuten dass es mit TESO auch funktioniert. Darüberhinaus kehren massig Spieler WoW den Rücken.



Das kannst aber auch gleich anders drehen: es muss auch nicht heißen, dass es nicht funktioniert  

Und das wow soviele Spieler verliert hat nun aber wenn überhaupt das geringste mit den Bezahlmodell zu tun. Im Endeffekt können wir nur abwarten und das beste hoffen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. Oktober 2013)

Klar, ist auch nur meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (3. Oktober 2013)

Dagegen ist ja auch nichts verwerflich ^^

Hat eigtl irgendwer n Beta Zugang? Aber lohnt sich ja eh ned nachzufragen wegen der NDA 

Aber ich will zuuuuu gern wissen wie sich das Spiel jetzt im PvP macht.


----------



## andy91xx (21. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt schon große Lust auf das Game 
Hat jemand schon die Beta gespielt ?


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (21. November 2013)

Leider keine Einladung erhalten...


----------



## coroc (21. November 2013)

Bei mir auch. Hab s ziemlich oft versucht. Weiß aber nicht, nach welchen kriterien sie da gegangen sind.


----------



## Monsjo (25. November 2013)

Ich warte zwar auf erste Tests, aber ESO reizt mich sehr, mal sehen wie es aufm meinem nächsten Rechner läuft.


----------



## Fexzz (25. November 2013)

Ich bin glücklicherweise in der Beta, hab aber schon wieder aufgehört zu spielen.


----------



## coroc (25. November 2013)

Und? Wie ist die Beta?


----------



## Fexzz (25. November 2013)

Naja, die Tatsache dass ich nicht mehr spiele sollte einiges sagen. Kann natürlich auch nur an mir liegen, aber ich darf ja leider auch nicht zuviel sagen. Die sind was die NDA angeht ja sehr penibel :b


----------



## coroc (25. November 2013)

Schade :/

Vergleichbar mit GW2? Oder nem anderen MMORPG? Oder wäre das schon u viel?


----------



## Fexzz (25. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wieviel man da wirklich sagen darf. Das Kampfsystem ist mal was anderes, aber was anderes ist nicht immer gut. Mir gefällt das Design sehr gut, optisch ist es okay, da wird denk ich mal noch bisschen was gemacht.


----------



## coroc (25. November 2013)

Ok...Wäre sehr schön, wenn ich mehr drüber erfahren könnte/dürfte. 

Ist das Kampfsystem vergleichbar mit dem in den anderen Elder Scrolls? ^^


----------



## Fexzz (25. November 2013)

Ich werd mal versuchen mich schlau zu machen in welchem Rahmen man sich äußern darf, ich will auch nichts riskieren, Bethesda bzw. Zenimax scheinen da ziemlich gnadenlos zu sein wenns um die NDA geht.


----------



## coroc (25. November 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich werd mal versuchen mich schlau zu machen in welchem Rahmen man sich äußern darf, ich will auch nichts riskieren, Bethesda bzw. Zenimax scheinen da ziemlich gnadenlos zu sein wenns um die NDA geht.


 Wäre super 

Viel Glück dabe


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. November 2013)

Ich hatte noch kein Glück was die Einladungen angehen. Wahrscheinlich hat ihnen nicht gefallen dass ich GW2 getestet hab


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. November 2013)

Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns angemeldet , für ihn eh ein Fehler weil sonst hockt der Tag&Nacht dranne wenn wir in die Beta kommen ^^


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (26. November 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich bin glücklicherweise in der Beta, hab aber schon wieder aufgehört zu spielen.



Also mangelt es dem Spiel an Langzeitmotivation? Die Frage ist so allgemein, da kann Bethesda bzw zenimaxx nix dagegen haben


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2013)

Neues Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU07krDtruw


----------



## coroc (12. Dezember 2013)

Wird eingebaut! Ich bring den Thread am WE mal auf Vordermann


----------



## Rasha (22. Dezember 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich werd mal versuchen mich schlau zu machen in welchem Rahmen man sich äußern darf, ich will auch nichts riskieren, Bethesda bzw. Zenimax scheinen da ziemlich gnadenlos zu sein wenns um die NDA geht.


 
Durchaus mit Recht...ich war ja auch schon in einigen Closed Betas dabei...

Un ganz ehrlich ich hätte schon gerne die ESO Keys für die PS4 und den PC  Für Destiny hab ich ja auch schon die Bestätigung für die Closed bekommen


----------



## Robonator (7. Januar 2014)

Wat hab ich denn da heute in meinem Posteingang gefunden? Ja richtig nen Beta-Invite muhahahaha


----------



## coroc (7. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wat hab ich denn da heute in meinem Posteingang gefunden? Ja richtig nen Beta-Invite muhahahaha


  Nicht nur du


----------



## Fexzz (7. Januar 2014)

Glaub fast jeder hat einen bekommen, da es ja n Stress Test ist. Zumindest haben ungefähr 15 Leute in meiner Facebook und Steam-Liste invites


----------



## DerpMonstah (7. Januar 2014)

Oh schau, ich hab auch einen


----------



## TheNoseman (7. Januar 2014)

Toll, 21 GB...und das mit meiner Holzleitung...


----------



## Robonator (8. Januar 2014)

TheNoseman schrieb:


> Toll, 21 GB...und das mit meiner Holzleitung...


 
Hast ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit


----------



## wastel (8. Januar 2014)

schon seit dem ersten tag angemeldet, später nochmal...nix erhalten 

schade


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das nicht so ganz überrissen, gilt der Key nur für den Stress test am Wochenende oder noch darüber hinaus? Weil am Wochenende hab ich ned so die Zeit


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. Januar 2014)

Denke da wird halt getestet , dannach in ne OpenBeta


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (8. Januar 2014)

Hoff mas mal. Hab nur nachts die Möglichkeit zum Laden, da sich der Rest des Haushalts sonst beschwert, dass ich das ganze Netz auslaste xD und Nunja da sind grad mal 14 Prozent durchgelaufen. Könnte knapp werden mit Freitag xP


----------



## ryzen1 (8. Januar 2014)

Hab auch einen bekommen. Hab an Edler Scrolls Online schon fast gar nicht mehr gedacht ^^



RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Ich hab das nicht so ganz überrissen, gilt der Key nur für den Stress test am Wochenende oder noch darüber hinaus? Weil am Wochenende hab ich ned so die Zeit


 
Also der Key is auf jedenfall nur fürs Wochenende.

From Friday, January 10th at 6:00PM EST 
Until Sunday, January 12th at 11:59PM EST


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2014)

Toll hab auch einen bekommen, bin aber im Urlaub und komm nicht dazu, musste ja genau in dieser Woche sein, schade :/


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (8. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Hab auch einen bekommen. Hab an Edler Scrolls Online schon fast gar nicht mehr gedacht ^^
> 
> Also der Key is auf jedenfall nur fürs Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Dann kann ichs mir fast sparen den ganzen content zu laden  Naja evtl kann ich ja noch den ein oder anderen kurzen Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. Januar 2014)

Der Zeitraum ist für den Stresstest, schätze mal der Key wird wohl weiterhin gültig sein...


----------



## RavionHD (9. Januar 2014)

Freue mich schon auf's Wochenende, bin auch am Laden:
Bild: teso5dug7.png - abload.de


----------



## Robonator (9. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf's Wochenende, bin auch am Laden:
> Bild: teso5dug7.png - abload.de


 
Also DAS ist interessant  Du bist bei 39% und hast noch 17GB vor dir. Ich bin bei 14% und hab noch 11GB vor mir


----------



## z4x (9. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> From Friday, January 10th at 6:00PM EST
> Until Sunday, January 12th at 11:59PM EST



Was ist das in deutscher Zeit?


----------



## RavionHD (9. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also DAS ist interessant  Du bist bei 39% und hast noch 17GB vor dir. Ich bin bei 14% und hab noch 11GB vor mir


 
Läuft doch.



z4x schrieb:


> Was ist das in deutscher Zeit?



Genau Mitternacht soweit ich weiß, also in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag.


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Januar 2014)

EST ist 6h hinter uns.
PM ist nachmitags.
Sprich 6 PM EST ist 0:00 von Freitag auf Samstag


----------



## Robonator (9. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Läuft doch.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau Mitternacht soweit ich weiß, also in der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag.


 
Nicht ganz. Mitternacht von Freitag auf Samstag isses ^^ Wir sind +6 nicht -6 

Siehe: Time Converter - Conversion at a Glance - Pick best time to schedule conference calls, webinars, online meetings and phone calls.


----------



## z4x (9. Januar 2014)

Hä toll wenn's von Freitag auf Samstag ist sind's ja einfach nur zwei Tage...


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Januar 2014)

Eh?
Ne, sind so oder so 54h, ist ja egal wann die anfangen ^^^
So gehts halt von Samstag 0:00 bis Montag 6:00 ...


----------



## z4x (9. Januar 2014)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Eh?
> Ne, sind so oder so 54h, ist ja egal wann die anfangen ^^^
> So gehts halt von Samstag 0:00 bis Montag 6:00 ...



Ja aber montags Nacht kann ich ja Net spielen, wenn von 18:00 Freitag bis 0:00 Sonntag wäre könnte man es ja voll ausnutzten^^ davon abgesehen hab ich zuerst gelesen es seinen 3 Tage deswegen...


----------



## Alexthemafioso (10. Januar 2014)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand der im eifer des gefechtes 2 Emailadressen angegeben hat noch einen Key für einen eifrigen Mitstreiter übrig ?  

und im Startpost sollte das Realease datum glaube ich noch geändert werden. ( 3014 wäre doch echt schade )


----------



## coroc (10. Januar 2014)

Habs geändert, danke für den Hinweis.

Ich freu mich wie ein Besen.  Brauch nur noch 2 GB... Problem: Ich muss morgen früh raus 

Vielleicht finden sich ja mal ein paar Leute, dass man zusammen zocken kann?


----------



## christian150488 (10. Januar 2014)

bin auch mal gespannt, hab auch endlich mal nen Key bekommen


----------



## Robonator (10. Januar 2014)

BAAAAHHH.

40GB hatte ich frei auf der Platte. Download gestartet. Heute morgen fehlte noch 10GB. Ich geh pennen, komme wieder und da meckert TESO das nicht genug Speicher vorhanden sei obwohl noch 30 frei waren. Nun darf ich ALLES wieder von vorne Downloaden


----------



## Placebo (10. Januar 2014)

Will jemand meinen Beta-Key? Wenn bei einem 48h-Event 46h für den Download drauf gehen, lohnt sich das nicht wirklich :ugly:

Schreibt einfach eine PN, ich editiers hier rein, wenn er vergeben ist.

Vergeben.  das ging schnell


----------



## Fexzz (10. Januar 2014)

Charakter erstellt. Sever scheinen on zu sein. Jemand Lust? Ich wills mir nachdem ich in der Beta lustlos aufgegeben hatte nun nochmal geben. Hab vor nen Tank zu spielen (darum auch Orc).


----------



## coroc (10. Januar 2014)

Nö, mir fehlen 2 Gb  Und die kann ich erst runterladen, wenn mein Vater fertig gearbeitet hat. :/ 

Aber heute abend ab 9 oder so gerne.  Vielleicht mit TS/ Skype?


----------



## Robonator (10. Januar 2014)

Noch 10gb  Will auch schon zocken


----------



## coroc (10. Januar 2014)

Komm schon Robo, stell dich nicht so an. Ich hab bei meiner ******-Bambusleitung 2.5 Nächte gebraucht um das Spiel runterzuladen....:/


----------



## Robonator (10. Januar 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Komm schon Robo, stell dich nicht so an. Ich hab bei meiner ******-Bambusleitung 2.5 Nächte gebraucht um das Spiel runterzuladen....:/


 
Aber du hast es. 
Ich durfte ja alles wieder von vorne Laden weil der Launcher ja der Meinung ist das 20GB nicht ausreichend sind für 8GB an Daten  
Und nu fehlen mir noch 9GB aber der Launcher zeigt mir nur 17% an.


----------



## rigjaw (10. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin Online  und bringe gerade die erste Quest hinter mich.


----------



## Fexzz (10. Januar 2014)

Ist eh alles laggy wie sau, mach dir nix draus.  Hat sich aber einiges getan seit ich das letze mal gespielt hab. Wirklich Spaß machen tuts aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht. Vielleicht muss man das einfach wirklich als Party spielen, was aber im Moment scheinbar blöd ist weils eben so laggt. :<


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. Januar 2014)

Naja, ist ja auch n Stresstest mit einigen neuen Testern/Spielern, da was lagfreies zu erwarten....


----------



## Fexzz (10. Januar 2014)

Ist mir schon klar, ich wollts nur gesagt haben


----------



## TheNoseman (10. Januar 2014)

Nicht aufregen, es gibt immer jemanden, der noch mieser dran ist: ich hab meinen PC in den Sand gesetzt --> Nach ca 20 GB nochmal alles laden (und andere Komplikationen)


----------



## Placebo (11. Januar 2014)

Macht bitte ein paar Screenshots und berichtet!


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Macht bitte ein paar Screenshots und berichtet!


 
Ist verboten. Der ganze Bildschirm ist auch voll mit deinem Spielernamen so das sie Spieler die irgendwas veröffentlichen auch effektiv bannen können.

Btw, das Game ist der Hammer.

Wie weit seit ihr eigentlich schon? Ich war eben mal in meinem ersten Public Dungeon und das ist echt geil gemacht. Allerdings fehlt dort eine Art Gruppensuche oder so. Die Leute rallen gar nicht was der Dungeon ist und laufen drauflos. (Es ist ein Dungeon der offen für alle ist und dessen Schwierigkeitsgrad mit der Anzahl der Spieler skaliert) Wundern sich dann aber auch wenn sie draufgehen... Man muss mit min. 2 Leuten herumlaufen.


----------



## Placebo (11. Januar 2014)

Schade... zum Glück gibt es YouTube


----------



## Fexzz (11. Januar 2014)

Ich find das Spiel immernoch tot langweilig. Welches Level bist du Robo?


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. Januar 2014)

@Robo Ich sag mal so, als F2P wärs ok aber fürs Buy und dann noch Abo-Modell seh ich schwarz.


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung ich glaub ich bin erst 8 oder so. Ich würds mir allerdings auch kaufen. Es trifft meinen Geschmack recht gut  
Naja erstmal gucken wie das noch weitergeht und wie später das Content gegen Ende hin aussieht.


----------



## Tazmal27 (11. Januar 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## TheNoseman (11. Januar 2014)

Ich meine zu wissen, dass diese Werte absolut ok sind. Die Komponenten können auch viel höhere Temperaturen ab. Sollte man in nem Hardwareforum eig wissen . Und das Speedfan dieses Sysbol anzeigt liegt daran, dass eingestellt ist, dass 50° die angestrebte Temperatur sein soll. Hab das bei mir auf 65, mehr wäre prinzipiell kein Problem, bedeutet lediglich, dass der Lüfter bei dieser Temperatur anfängt, mehr als wenig zu machen.
---
Noch 4 GB...oder kommt nach dem 4,8 GB Patch noch was?


----------



## jigsaw83 (10. Februar 2014)

Hiho , hatte das Glück und durfte am Wochenende mal das Spiel Testen.
Hab ein Heiler und ein Tank gespielt.

Ich habe bei dem spiel gemischte Gefühle, muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich nie ein Elder Scroll Singleplayer spiel gespielt habe.
Trotzdem habe ich schon sehr viele MMO´s gespielt um mir ein Urteil zusetzten.

Genaures kann man hier nicht sagen aber in der Beta fehlten mir dinge wie :

-Grafik stört mich jetzt hier nicht, sie ist gut aber auch nicht schlecht. Liegt auch daran das ich bis heute DAOC noch Spiele, für mich steht die Grafik nicht im Vodergrund sondern ,Inhalt, Endgame Charakter Entwicklung unsw.....

- UI mit den wichtigsten dingen , Minimap, Schadenszahlen , Schadenanalyse (wie gerne hat man tests gemacht an LVL1 gegner), Geld - XP Anzeige ( jedes mal ins Menü das nervt), 

- Was ich gut finde das hier wieder mal was in richtung DD/Tank/Healer ,ein 3 Fraction System,das Crafting fand ich sehr gut ob es Im Endgame aber noch zu brauchen ist muss man abwarten. ( Aber wie fast immer werden die besten Items in Dungeon sein).

- 5 Skills und 1 Ultimate fähigkeit sagt mir einfach nur man brauch nicht viel können es fordert einem nicht mal (ka ob man, wie bei GW2 Waffen switchen kann und dann 5 neue bekommt. Ich glaube aber nicht dran, hatte keinen lvl 15 char)

- Was mir gut gefällt ist das jeder Charakter alles lernen kann , ABER es wird sowieso darauf verlaufen das es am Ende so sein wird Stoffi bleibt Stoffi, Tank bleibt schwere Rüstung......

-esbietet nichts neues da haben andere Games mehr zu bieten und sind dabei noch Kostenlos.Das PVP müsste dann schon der Oberhammer sein konnte es aber noch nicht antesten.


Mein Fazit von allem es wird auf jeden fall seine abnehmer finden auch ich werde es mir kaufen und schauen was das Endgame bietet,
aber das Abo Modell wird Versagen und ich denke die Entwickler haben auch schon ein Hintertürchen wenn es eintretten SOLLTE f2p zu werden. Auch wenn ich nur 2-3 Monate spass haben werde.

Gruß jig


PS:
Bald soll ein Neustart kommen wo ich Daoc Spiele alle fangen von vorne an obwohl ich das Spiel in und auswendig kenne , freue ich mich einfach riesig auf den Neustart.
Das hat bis jetzt kein anderes Game geschaft.


----------



## mosare (13. Februar 2014)

Hatte jetzt über das letzte Weekand auch die Gelegenheit etwas rein zu schnuppern. Leider konnte ich wegen mangelnder Zeit nur bis LVL 7 spielen.

Die Charaktererstellung ist gut, halt wie es für ein heutiges MMORPG sein sollte. Die Grafik spielt defintiv in der Oberliga, kann man etwa gleichstellen mit TERA und ist meines Erachtens noch etwas besser als bei AOC und GW2.
Was mir defintiv sehr gut gefällt ist der Grafikstyle (halt Skyrim like), nicht so bunt und farbig wie etwa ein TERA oder auch GW2, sondern eher düster und „erwachsen“ wie AOC, was ich bis dato in Sachen Grafikstyle immernoch das schönste MMORPG gefunden habe bzw. jetzt hatte.  Auch wenn die Welt an gewissen Orten noch etwas steril und leer aussieht. Crafting sieht auch ganz passable aus, habe mich jedoch damit noch zuwenig auseinandergsetzt.

Allerdings vermisse ich auch etwas das fehlende Feedback während den kämpfen; nicht dass ich die DMGzahlen vermisse, aber keine Buffs/Debuffs Anzeige etc.
Aber eventuell wird das irgendwann einmal noch kommen. 

Ansonsten bleibt abzuwarten wie das Endgame und PVP aussieht, was für mich bzw. den Meisten hier sicherlich entscheidend sein wird, ob das Spiel auch mittel bis langfristig „fesseln“ oder „binden“ kann.
Was man bisher so lesen oder sehen konnte, sollte zumindest das PVP ganz nett werden……Lässt aufjedenfall hoffen.

Fazit: Sicherlich wieder einmal ein MMORPG, welches mich dank dem Setting und Grafikstil, welches seit AOC endlich wieder erwachsen und nicht so kunterbunt! daher kommt, packen könnte. Ich hoffe einfach sehr,dass das PVP ähnlich wie im AOC, genügend anspruchsvoll sein wird.


----------



## mosare (28. März 2014)

Und mit welchem Held bzw. Heldin werdet Ihr am Sonntag die Abenteuer von Tamriel bestreiten? 

Charakter Name: (noch nicht definiert)
Klasse: Nightblade
Volk: Imperial od. Redguard
Allianz: Dolchsturz-Bündnis


----------



## mosare (29. März 2014)

impressing! welch grosse resonanz hier im thread..nur nicht alle aufeinmal


----------



## Sight (30. März 2014)

weiß einer, welcher händler Heute schon den Key versendet?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2014)

mosare schrieb:


> Und mit welchem Held bzw. Heldin werdet Ihr am Sonntag die Abenteuer von Tamriel bestreiten?
> 
> Charakter Name: (noch nicht definiert)
> Klasse: Nightblade
> ...


 

Bin Gestern mit folgendem  Charakter gestartet:

Name: Augustus Oswen
Volk: Bretone
Klasse: Templer
Allianz: Altmeri-Dominion

Muss sagen bis jetzt gefällt mir der Templer als Klasse wirklich gut, sehr vielseitig und faktisch in jeder Rolle spielbar(Nah/Fern DD, Tank, Heiler)
Bin mal gespannt ob er für sein breites Spektrum am Ende als Spezialist gegenüber anderen Klassen etwas an Stärke einbüßt...


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2014)

Der Thread war gut versteckt.

Jungs wem kann ich mich anschließen?


Anya Stroud heiße ich im Spiel. Ne geile Blondine


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2014)

Was ist das offizielle TESO Forum? Kann das mal einer verlinken bitte?


----------



## coroc (5. April 2014)

Hab nach 3 Minuten Googlen das da herausgefunden: The Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2014)

coroc schrieb:


> Hab nach 3 Minuten Googlen das da herausgefunden: The Elder Scrolls Online



Es geht nicht darum das zu finden nur ich scheine irgendwie anmelde Probleme zu haben


----------



## coroc (5. April 2014)

Ok, ich hab es auch grade probiert, ich komme ebenfalls nicht rein..


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2014)

Genau, wollte halt wissen ob das tatsächlich offizielle Forum ist. Und jetzt?


----------



## coroc (6. April 2014)

Ich würde mal den Support anschreiben...


----------



## orca113 (6. April 2014)

Die Sache ist die ich erhielt von den ne Mail von wegen Einladung ins Forum Blabla, wenn ich mich dort aber mit Einladungscode, meinem Account Namen und Passwort anmelden will heißt es der Name sei schon vergeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2014)

Was mich mal interessieren täte wäre bei welcher Allianz ihr euch so verpflichtet habt?

Um den Anfang zu machen:
Ich persöhnlich habe mich dem Altmeri-Dominion angeschlossen. So das für jede Klasse 1 Slot dor reserviert ist, also 4 der 8 Charakterslots.
Werde aber wohl später auch noch 4 Charaktere beim Dolchsturzbündins erstellen.


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2014)

Ich bin keinem Angeschlossen, Charakter ist erstellt, kann ich das immer noch?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2014)

Du wählst doch bei der Charaktererstellung, da wo du auch deine Rasse wählst, aus welchen Bündins du dich anschließt.


----------



## wastel (9. April 2014)

Ebenherz Pakt..grimmiger Nord


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du wählst doch bei der Charaktererstellung, da wo du auch deine Rasse wählst, aus welchen Bündins du dich anschließt.



Ja aber ich gehöre keinem an. Hatte da nichts angewählt


----------



## Monsjo (9. April 2014)

Bist du ein Kaiserlicher?


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2014)

Ja eine Kaiserliche Drachenritterin


----------



## Suebafux (9. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja aber ich gehöre keinem an. Hatte da nichts angewählt


Da hast du die vielleicht  eine Voreinstellung übernommen.
Das Bündnis bestimmt ja auch dein Startgebiet, bzw. alle Gebietes eines der drei Bündnisse und legt sich (abgesehen von den Kaiserlichen) bei der Rassenauswahl fest. Als Kaiserlicher ohne ein Bündnis wird dich nicht die Charerstellung verlassen können (konnte selbst keine Allianz abwählen, nur frei entscheiden welche, eine war aber immer ausgewählt).


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2014)

Spielt aber keine Rolle, selbst als kaiserlicher nicht, es wird immer irgend eine der 3 Allianzen ausgwählt, auch wenn man es nicht selbst manuell ändert.
Musst mal in der Charakterauswahl auf das Banner links neben deinem Charakternamen achten.
Das gibt an welcher Allianz du angehörst.


----------



## orca113 (9. April 2014)

Ok ich schaue morgen früh mal. Ich bin nach dem Tut in Dolchsturz gelandet. Glenubria


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2014)

So ich hab mal geschaut. So sieht das aus


----------



## mauhdlAUT (22. April 2014)

Hallo hab da mal eine frage und zwar ich Spiele einen ork (Drachen Ritter) also wenn ich denn auf schwere Rüstung und mit Schwert und schield und den beruf schmied erlerne ist das ok für die klasse ork mit Drachen Ritter.mfg


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2014)

mauhdlAUT schrieb:


> Hallo hab da mal eine frage und zwar ich Spiele einen ork (Drachen Ritter) also wenn ich denn auf schwere Rüstung und mit Schwert und schield und den beruf schmied erlerne ist das ok für die klasse ork mit Drachen Ritter.mfg


 
Klar, warum sollte das nicht ok sein?

Du kannst mit jeder Klasse/Rasse jede Waffe recht sinnvoll spielen. Frage ist halt was du mit deiner Kombi im Zusammenhang mit den verwendeten Skills erreichen willst.


----------



## mauhdlAUT (22. April 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar, warum sollte das nicht ok sein?
> 
> Du kannst mit jeder Klasse/Rasse jede Waffe recht sinnvoll spielen. Frage ist halt was du mit deiner Kombi im Zusammenhang mit den verwendeten Skills erreichen willst.






ok danke schon mal kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus aber was meinst zum tank ist es ok und berufe schmied oder verzaubern


----------



## JJ Walker (24. April 2014)

Hi. Ich habe ein paar schwierigkeiten mit dem verzaubern. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## wastel (24. April 2014)

erzähl...


----------



## JJ Walker (24. April 2014)

Ich bin magier und bin mit n paar freunden in der gilde. Ich bin lvl 6 die anderen alle bei 30 aufwärts.  In der gildenbank sind n ganzer haufen runensteine und glyphen.  Ich hab auch scho mein inventar und mein bakkonto voll mit dem zeug. Gestern war icj dan mal an nem verzauberungstisch. Aber ich blick nicht durch. Wenn ich die drei verschiedenen machtrunen einsetze bekomme ich ja immer eine übersetzung der rune (was bringt mir das?) Und mit ein wenig Glück erstellt es dan ja eine glyphe (meistens eine geringe?)  Und dabei steigt mein lvl bei verzaubern. Jetzt wurde mir gestern gesagt die ganzen glyphen die ich aus der gildenbak habe kann ich da auch verwerten. Habe ich auch gemacht. Bin dadurch auch im lvl gestiegen. Aber so habe ich auf einmal wieder einen ganzen haufen runen gehabt. Auserdem sind viele runen oder glyphen rot makiert und ich kann sie nicht verwenden weil ich z.b. noch nicht Aspekte lvl 4 oder so was habe. Bei verzaubern bin ich lvl geworden. So. Mehr habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.  Nun was bringen mir die übersetzungen der runen und wie kann ich die erstelten glyphen auf Gegenstände verwend? Ich mein ich habe über 100 glyphen auch viele über lvl 30 aufwärts. Soll ich die alle verwerten um wieder die runen zu bekommen um mich so zu lvln? Ich weis einfachn nich für was die dinger gut sind wenn ich nicht weis wie ich dan z.b. einen ring verzaubern kan das er mana regeneriert zum beispiel.  Udn wie kann icj den beeinflussen was für eine glyphe ich erstelle?


----------



## wastel (24. April 2014)

ok...also die ganze sache ist doch relativ einfach:
Durch das "übersetzten" lernst du ja erstmal WAS die einzele Rune überhaupt bewirkt. Da kommen dann Dinge raus wie "leben steigern" "Magica Steigern" , "Abnehme (also was reduzieren)" oder "steigern" usw.
So hat jede Rune eine Funktion. 
Aspektrunen (rund) beschreiben am Ende die Qualität der Glyphe, hier gibts unterschiedliche Level (weiss, grün, blau,lila, gold)
Essenzrunen (Trapezform) beschreiben die Wirkung der Glyphe (z.b. magica regeneration usw)
Machtrunen (Quadrat) legen grob fest, ob etwas hinzugefügt, oder abgezogen wird. z.B. +magica auf nen Ring, oder - maigca bein Gegner wenn von Waffe getroffen. Auch hier gibts unterschiedliche Level..mal wirken sie mehr , mal weniger.
D.h. um die Wirkweise der einzelnen Runen zu lernen musst du sie in eine glyphe verbauen und übersetzt somit ihre Wirkung. Bei bekannten Runen steht dann auch dort was diese macht.
Rote runen kann du nicht nutzen, da du eben beim Beruf "verzaubern" hier Skillpunkte investieren musst um diese nutzen zu können.

deine Fragen:
-Was bringt eine Übersetzung der Rune-> nur so stellt du fest was die Rune bewirkt und kannst später gezielt Glyphen herstellen
-Glyphen kannst Du auf Waffen, Schmuck und Rüstung anwenden in dem du das Objekt was du verzaubern willst rechts clickst->verzaubern->glyphe auswählen.
ACHTUNG. Es gibt jeweils Glyphen für Schuck, Waffen und Rüstung, KEINE die du überall nutzen kannst.(schau deine Glyphen an, dort steht für was die sind)
-Glyphen die du hast würde ich alle zerlegen um die Runen zu erhalten. Dann schaust Du welche Runen noch nicht übersetzt sind, d.h. deren Wirkweise Dir unbekannt ist, und baust genau mit diesen neue Glyphen.
Nach und nach hast Du dann alle Übersetzt. 
Wenn du aus bekannten Runen eine Glyphe baust, zeigt dir das System VOR Erstellung der Glype was die dann kann. Hast du eine unbekannte runde drin, dann nicht. 

Alles in allem steigerst du den "beruf" schneller wenn du Glyphen zerlegst, die du nicht selbst hergestellt hast. D.h. mit gefundenen, oder von Freund hergestellten geht es viel schneller 
Das reicht erstmal, denn:

-das könnten dir deine Kumpels in der Gilde aus alles schneller erklären
-es gibt im netzt genug Guides zu dem Thema 

Gruss


----------



## JJ Walker (24. April 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.  Ja bei mir in der gilde hat sich da noch niemand mit befasst da da jeder was anderes macht.
Ja ich habe jetzt auch ma gegoogelt.  Fand eine seite ganz gut.

Ist mir erst heute morgen eingefallen das ich mich da mal informieren sollte. Hatte halt gedacht ich frag mal. Weil mit handy auf arbeit nachschauen ist auch weng doof. 
Thx. 
Mfg JJ


----------



## wastel (25. April 2014)

Kkein Problem..wollte dir hier ja nur die Grundlagen versuchen zu erklären.

Im Netz gibt es da schon gute Seiten die das Verzaubern sehr gut erklären.

Wenn man die Fertigkeit "Verzaubern" ernsthaft steigern will und auch Skilpunkte investiert darf man folgenden Grundsatz nicht vergessen:
-Viel XP gibt es nur durch das Zerlegen von "Fremden" Glyphen. Fremd= gefundene oder durch anderen Spieler hergestellte Glyphe.
Glyphen selbst herstellen um dann gleich wieder zu zerlegen ist extrem uneffizient.

Gleiches gilt für die Berufe Schneider,Schreiner,Schmied.


----------



## JJ Walker (25. April 2014)

Danke


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2014)

Habe grad ne Email von teso bekommen von wegen 5 Tage Spielzeit aktiviert.

Wieso, ich habe gar keine 5 Tage extra gekauft.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Mai 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe grad ne Email von teso bekommen von wegen 5 Tage Spielzeit aktiviert.
> 
> Wieso, ich habe gar keine 5 Tage extra gekauft.


 

Die 5 Tage sind für alle die Leute die noch ein vortlaufendes Abo haben als kleine Entschädigung dafür das die Server aufgrund der Einspielung von Patches letzten Monat so oft offline waren.


----------



## RayasVati (7. September 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte neu anfangen, bei f2p gibt es das spiel + 30 tage + Explorer Pack.... zu diesem steht folgendes:

Zur Aktivierung des Explorer Packs braucht man ein Vorbesteller-Account /Accounts, die mit einem Headtstart Key aktiviert sind, sind auch Vorbestelleraccounts/!!! 

funktioniert das also nicht mehr?

und darunter steht:

Um in den Genuss der 30 freien Spieltage zu kommen, müssen Spieler ihr Konto mit der Vollversion freischalten. ABER das funktioniert nur, wenn ein Abo und eine Zahlungsmethode ausgewählt werden. Ohne diesen Schritt lässt sich The Elder Scrolls Online nicht weiterspielen. Ihr solltet unter https://account.elderscrollsonline.com nachsehen und die Anweisungen befolgen, um ein Abonnement nach euren Wünschen einzurichten. Alternativ könnt ihr auch eine Spielzeitkarte einlösen, falls ihr beispielsweise keine Kreditkarte verwenden möchtet oder könnt. In beiden Fällen beginnen NUR damit eure 30 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit.


Ich möchte eig. kein Abo, möchte dann erweitern wann ich es möchte. Geht das auch?


Gruß


----------



## wastel (9. September 2014)

bisserl verspätet aber immerhin:

Zu dem Vorbestelleraccount kann ich dir leider jetzt nichts mehr sagen.

Zum Account allgemein:
Du hast 30 Tage Spielzeit kostenlos, das stimmt. Aber um einen Account anzulegen musst du eben auch eine "Zahlungsmöglichkeit" angeben. (doof gemacht..ist aber so...)
Soviel ich weis hast du aber nach den Angaben alles wieder kündigen und hast somit kein Abbo. 

Um aber sicher zus ein..schei uns TESO forum


----------



## Rasha (4. November 2014)

Alter...

ein 13 GB Patch  1 GB muss ich jetzt noch laden :o Ich glaub das wird nix mehr mit Reingucken vor der Arbeit...wird knapp mit den 10-15 Minuten.


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2014)

Habe aktuell eh keinen Zugang weil meine 60 Tage wieder abgelaufen sind. Spiel ist zu zeitaufwendig.


----------



## mauhdl (15. November 2014)

Aber gut 😂


----------



## orca113 (18. November 2014)

Ja ist ein sehr gutes Game und sieht auch super aus. Nur wie schon gesagt, ich habe schon so viele Spielstunden und hab längst nicht alles in der Startregion gesehen geschweige denn die eigentliche "Online-Komponente" bzw. den eigentlichen Online Reiz nutzen können.


----------



## ein_schelm (22. Dezember 2014)

Beim Schrank-aufräumen hab ich dieses "The Elder Scrolls Online" entdeckt... 
Ein Blick kann ja nicht schaden... aber bevor ich wieder 14€ aus den Fenster werf, würd ich gern was wissen:

Spielt TESO noch eine Rolle?
Damit meine ich - wieviele spielen es noch? Gibt es eine intakte (deutsche) Community?
Wird TESO noch mit Content versorgt oder lässt man es ausbluten? (Man hört ja überhaupt nix von diesem Game mehr.)
Sind Kritikpunkte mittlerweile beseitigt oder immernoch da?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Dezember 2014)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Beim Schrank-aufräumen hab ich dieses "The Elder Scrolls Online" entdeckt...
> Ein Blick kann ja nicht schaden... aber bevor ich wieder 14€ aus den Fenster werf, würd ich gern was wissen:
> 
> Spielt TESO noch eine Rolle?
> ...



1) Die letzten offiziellen Zahlen sprachen von etwa 775.000 bis 1 Million abgeschlossenen Abos.
2) Es gibt auch schon noch deutsche Gilden in TESO und Spieler.
3) Neuer Content wird noch gebracht und produziert, allerdings beschrenkt sich der eigentlich nur aufs PvE.
4) Bei Kritikpunkten kommt es darauf an was du meinst. Das eine oder andere wurde behoben, vieles ist noch vorhanden.


----------



## Nottulner (15. Januar 2015)

Mein Fehlkauf des Jahres !!!!
Fand das Abo-System unter alle Kanone. Ist schon eine Sauerei wenn man erst ein Abo abschliessen muss damit man seinen Freimonat bekommt. Habe das Spiel gekauft und nicht mal aktiviert weil ich kein Abo im vorraus abschliessen wollte.


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2015)

Nottulner schrieb:


> Mein Fehlkauf des Jahres !!!!
> Fand das Abo-System unter alle Kanone. Ist schon eine Sauerei wenn man erst ein Abo abschliessen muss damit man seinen Freimonat bekommt. Habe das Spiel gekauft und nicht mal aktiviert weil ich kein Abo im vorraus abschliessen wollte.



Also ich müsste mich schon schwer täuschen:

1. Als ich es gekauft habe, zum Release, konnte ich sofort loslegen. Online mit allem drum und dran. Ohne "Abo-Abschluss"

2. "Abo" ist so eine Sache. Ich habe bis heute kein Abo. Hole mir immer eine Playtime Card dafür: 

The Elder Scrolls Online (Prepaid 60 Tage Speielzeit für The Elder Scrolls Online): Amazon.de: Games

zu 1. habe mir erst einige Tage nach Start den Spiels eine Playtime Card geholt und aktiviert.


So wie du das darstellst ist das also gar nicht.


Aktuell habe ich keine Spielzeit mehr da ich eben keine weitere Playtime Crad geolt habe. Aus Zeitgründen möchte ich dies momentan nicht. Finde es darum sehr fair das man neben dem klassischen Abo auch diese Karten holen kann.


----------



## wastel (15. Januar 2015)

@Nottulner..was  du schreibst  entspricht nicht der Wahrheit.
Fakt ist folgendes:
Es musste ein Account angelegt werden, mit angabe der Bankdaten. Von dort wurde ein Betrag abgebucht und sofort rückerstattet.
Es entstanden KEINE Kosten um den Freimonat zu nutzen. Auch musste KEIN Abo gekündigt werden.

Wastel


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2015)

wastel schrieb:


> @Nottulner..was  du schreibst  entspricht nicht der Wahrheit.
> Fakt ist folgendes:
> Es musste ein Account angelegt werden, mit angabe der Bankdaten. Von dort wurde ein Betrag abgebucht und sofort rückerstattet.
> Es entstanden KEINE Kosten um den Freimonat zu nutzen. Auch musste KEIN Abo gekündigt werden.
> ...



Nochmal, auch hier gilt ich müsste mich arg täuschen:

Habe keine Bankverbindung angeben müssen. Das muß man nur wenn man wiederum ein Abo abschließt. Dann buchen die ab für jeden Spielmonat. Aber es hat nichts mit dem Freimonat am Hut.

Das ist nicht richtig.

Mit kauf des Spiels und mit eingabe des Codes nach Erstellung des Teso Accounts habt ihr den Freimonat.


----------



## wastel (20. Januar 2015)

Denke das haben sie mal geändert. zum release hin muste man definitiv bei der account erstellung eine bankverbindung angeben,
was eben viele fragen aufgeworfen hat. 

Aber ist egal..das spiel ansich ist richtig gut wenn man tes fan ist


----------



## turbosnake (21. Januar 2015)

Es wird eh F2P oder B2P im März.


----------



## Nottulner (21. Januar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es wird eh F2P im März.



Dann werde ich mal meinen Account wieder ausgraben. Ist zwar die Imperial Edition oder wie die hiess aber egal


----------



## zerO (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund und ich haben vor, in Zukunft auch mal TESO anzuspielen, wenn demnächst das Abosystem weg fällt. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob ich die Tamriel Unlimited Version für aktuell 55€ bei Amazon kaufen muss, oder ob es auch reicht, wenn ich einfach die günstige Vorgängerversion für 23€ nehme. Da müsste ja auch ein Monat Spielzeit mit dabei sein, der dann automatisch umgewandelt wird, so wie ich das hier verstehe.
Klar, bei der Neuauflage werden vermutlich sämtliche Patches mit enthalten sein, aber das interessiert mich dank VDSL mit 50k eher wenig. Die 20€ bin ich bereit auszugeben, 50€ dagegen gebe ich für kein Spiel aus..

Wär super falls mir da jemand was dazu sagen kann, habe kaum Erfahrung mit MMOs


----------



## Sefyu_TR (19. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie bin ich in dem Spiel verloren... Level 6, immernoch auf dieser merkwürdigen Ork Insel... Ich laufe herum und finde nichts... ich töte massenhaft Gegner und finde nicht eine einzige Rüstung... falls ich sie überhaupt durchsuchen kann... Kisten schon keine... Landschaften leer... ständig banale, sinnlose Nebenquests... kein roter Faden irgendwie... ich schieße so viel mit Pfeil und Bogen, hab durch fehlende Tutorials nur durch Zufall mit der Taste K das Skillmenü entdeckt und sehe einfach kaum Fortschritte... Nachdem Skyrim mein Lieblingsspiel war bin ich bei TESO irgendwie total am Boden und verloren... Da ist ja einfach gar nichts... Klicken, hinrennen, Hebel betätigen oder reden, zurückrennen, Gold... aber es tut sich nichts.

Bin ich da der Einzige?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (21. Mai 2015)

Starker Sammelthread


----------



## orca113 (22. Mai 2015)

Findest du keine Quests?


----------



## Aegon (7. Juni 2015)

Wie ist eigentlich momentan so der Stand der Dinge?
Ich hab mich bisher wegen dem Abo-Modell nicht so recht mit TESO beschäftigt, außerdem bin (bzw. vlt. war? ) ich bisher ein Verfechter der Bethesda-Singleplayer-Spiele. 
Nachdem jetzt das aber das Abo-Modell abgeschafft wurde, überlege ich mir das Spiel, wenn es z.B. im Summer-Sale im Angebot ist, zu holen. Das wäre mein erstes richtiges MMORPG, wie gesagt hab ich bisher vor allem Offline-/Singleplayer-Spele gespielt. 
TESO wär deshalb mein erster Kandidat, weil ich seit Morrowind begeisterter TES-Fan bin und mich dementsprechend auch die Lore Interessiert. Aber hat das Spiel jetzt auch genug Endcontent, um länger bei der Stange halten zu können? Ein Freund von mir spielt Guild Wars 2, aber was ich da so sehe, ist quasi andauerndes Erledigen eines einzigen Dungeons, das wär jetzt nicht unbedingt so meins.


----------



## Aegon (13. Juni 2015)

Hier ist echt viel los... wenn das auch die Spielerzahl repräsentiert, werd ich's mir wohl doch zweimal überlegen.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2015)

Also bei TESO ist es definitiv aufregender. Man hat das Gefühl an jeder Ecke kann man andersartige Quests annehmen. Unterirdische höhlen, Burgen, Schlösser,Schiffe oder Gebirge. Alles ist dabei.


----------



## wastel (17. Juni 2015)

Spiele es zwar momentan nicht mehr, aber in meinen Augen ist TESO ein wirklich Klasse MMORPG .
Warum heir wenig los ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich denke viele haben es vorschnell zu unrecht verteufelt.

Warum irgendwelche Asien sammel rpgs oder das uralte besch... WoW in den communities mehr "ankommt" als ein wirklich gutes
Spiel wie TESO bleibt für mich ein Rätsel.

Kann s nur jedem empfehlen der ein wirklich gutes und schönes MMORPG such.

Wastel


----------



## Gripschi (17. Juni 2015)

Teso hat ausreichend Spieler 

Ich hatt jetzt ne Pause und mach nu weiter. Hat sich einiges getan.

Der Nächste Große Wurf wird die Kaiserstadt sein sowie noch nen Land glaub.

Neben Firefall das einzige MMO das Ich lange und immer mal wieder zocke.


----------



## orca113 (18. Juni 2015)

wastel schrieb:


> Spiele es zwar momentan nicht mehr, aber in meinen Augen ist TESO ein wirklich Klasse MMORPG .
> Warum heir wenig los ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich denke viele haben es vorschnell zu unrecht verteufelt.
> 
> Warum irgendwelche Asien sammel rpgs oder das uralte besch... WoW in den communities mehr "ankommt" als ein wirklich gutes
> ...



Ja bin auch der Meinung die Lobby der Konkurrenzprodukte ist einfach stärker vorhanden. TESO kam zu Spät zur Masse aber es ist der Masse vor raus in vielerlei Hinsicht.


----------



## 3-tium (26. Juni 2015)

Und das obwohl es sich so viele Leute gewünscht hatten....


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2015)

Ja aber viel sitzen eben schon im WoW oder Guild Wars Boot.


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2015)

Habe mich gestern Abend im Internet bei Teso nochmal eingeloggt. Dort steht ich habe 1500 Kronen zur Verfügung. Was heißt das?

Habe das Game aktuell noch nicht wieder installiert. Kann ich meine Charakter auch sonst irgendwo aufrufen und bearbeiten?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe mich gestern Abend im Internet bei Teso nochmal eingeloggt. Dort steht ich habe 1500 Kronen zur Verfügung. Was heißt das?
> 
> Habe das Game aktuell noch nicht wieder installiert. Kann ich meine Charakter auch sonst irgendwo aufrufen und bearbeiten?



Kronen sind die Echtgeldwährung in TESO, für den Shop. Für jeden Monat den Spieler in TESO ein Abo aktiv hatten hat man einen bestimmten Betrag an Kronen  gutgeschrieben bekommen.
Davon kannst dir so Dinge kaufen wie alternative Reittiere, Minipets, Rüstungsskins usw.


----------



## orca113 (6. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kronen sind die Echtgeldwährung in TESO, für den Shop. Für jeden Monat den Spieler in TESO ein Abo aktiv hatten hat man einen bestimmten Betrag an Kronen  gutgeschrieben bekommen.
> Davon kannst dir so Dinge kaufen wie alternative Reittiere, Minipets, Rüstungsskins usw.



Ach so. Alles klar danke dir.

JA ich weiß net genau obs nun 1500 oder was auch immer waren.

Jedenfalls hatte ich gestern das mit den Kronen gesehen und wusste nicht was das ist. Was genau bedeutet denn nun Tamriel unlimited? Klar kann von nun an umsonst spielen aber dennoch kann ich eine Art Abo oder wie früher die Gamecards kaufen. Was schalte ich denn damit frei?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was genau bedeutet denn nun Tamriel unlimited? Klar kann von nun an umsonst spielen aber dennoch kann ich eine Art Abo oder wie früher die Gamecards kaufen. Was schalte ich denn damit frei?



Tamriel unlimited bedeutet das du TESO als neuer Spieler nur noch einmal kaufen musst und dann beliebig viel spielen darfst, ehnlich wie bei Guild Wars 2, falls du das kennst.
Darüber hinaus gibt es dann halt noch einen Echtgeldshop wo man sich diverses Zeug kaufen kann und ein Abo. Beim Abo ist wen ich mich nicht irre ein 10%igen Exp-Bonus enthalten womit du schneller levelst und Veteranenpunkte sammelst, außerdem bekommst du mit einem aktiven Abo Zugang zu künftigen Contenterweiterungen (Addons) ohne diese zusätzlich kaufen zu müssen, allerdings nur solange dein Abo läuft. Wen das Abo ausläuft verlierst du auch deinen Zugang zu den Addons, bis du dein Abo erneuerst, oder aber die Addons im Shop käuflich erwirbst und somit dauerhaft nutzen darfst.
Und zuletzt bekommst du pro Monat noch Abo noch 1500 Kronen die du im Echtgeldshop ausgeben darfst.

Ob einem diese 3 "Boni" ein Abo wert sind muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.

Hier auch nochmal nach zu lesen:
https://account.elderscrollsonline....=Safetynet&h=46fb09dc3fafc4f2d6404c341d9baa87


----------



## GEChun (18. April 2016)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu den FPS in ESO:

Ich hab mal wieder viel die Wohnung gewechselt und spiele eso momentan auf beiden Rechnern in WQHD.

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das der AMD VS I7 in den Städten kaum einen Unterschied verursacht. Grob beschrieben schlägt mein I7-5930k +GTX 970 den FX 9590 + GTX 970 mit maximal durchschnittlichen 5 FPS. Natürlich ist hier nur von WQHD die Rede. 
Der i7 ist sogar auf 4 GHZ übertaktet... 

Die Frage nun: 
Kann ich da bei einem System noch optimieren oder liegt es nun an der Grafikkarte das ich z.B. in Dolchsturz stellenweise auf  bis zu 30 FPS runter gehe?
Dachte bisher immer für eso bräuchte ich eine sehr potenette single core Leistung... 
Die Erkenntnis mit dem AMD macht mich stutzig.


----------



## mauhdl (18. April 2016)

Ich glaub das liegt daran wieviel Spieler gerade in deiner Nähe sind.lg

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2016)

Kann gut sein. In den Städten knubbelt sich eben immer alles.


----------



## GEChun (18. April 2016)

Müsste der Intel dann nicht trotzdem erheblich stärker sein als der AMD?
Oder macht die 970 da die Puste backen?
Oder hat der Server da seine Finger im Spiel?


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Müsste der Intel dann nicht trotzdem erheblich stärker sein als der AMD?
> Oder macht die 970 da die Puste backen?
> Oder hat der Server da seine Finger im Spiel?



Vermute mal das das auch serverseitig problematisch ist. Nun ist aber auch die 970 nicht so der Bringer. (Im Verhältnis zu Prozi)


----------



## GEChun (18. April 2016)

Naja mit Umbau zum SLI sieht es aber auch gleich aus...
Also ich sehe da keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen 
I7 5930 + 2x 970
I7 5930 + 1x 970
FX 9590 + 1x 970
FX 9590 + 770
Alles irgendwie gleich... bzw. bewegt sich im gleichen Rahmen von 30FPS (+ 5 FPS)
Außerhalb der Städte geht die Performance dann natürlich dem System entsprechend wieder nach oben.
Mich nerven nur wirklich diese Phasen wo es runter geht auf 30FPS, gerade von über 100 auf die 30FPS...

Also ihr habt das bei Euch auch so?
In Dolchsturz fällt es am extremsten auf, ähnlich verhallt es sich aber auch bei anderen Städten.
Denke PvP wird auch betroffen sein...


----------



## orca113 (19. April 2016)

Wie ist es in der Dolchsturz Bank? Teste es dort mal. Dort sollte es ganz extrem in den Keller gehen mit den FPS. Weil in der Bank immer eine massive Anzahl von Spielern rumhängt.


----------



## GEChun (19. April 2016)

Das mit der Bank werde ich testen, wenn viele online sind.
Hier aber mal ein Screenshot mit den FPS beim I7 5930k... (unten links)

Laut Afterburner langweilt sich jedoch meine Graka und meine CPU, Auslastungen unter 30% bei beidem...

Gehe ich weiter nach vorne gehen die FPS auch wieder hoch auf über 60...


----------



## orca113 (19. April 2016)

Auf dem Screen sieht man nun nichts was man direkt mit hoher Systemlast verbinden würde. Komisch. Vielleicht sollte dein Treiber mal erneuert werden? Oder ggf. mal ein älterer? Ist merkwürdig auf jeden Fall. Habe mein TESO nicht mehr installiert da ich es momentan nicht Spiele. Müsste mal schauen wie es bei mir ist.

Fakt ist aber auch das TESO ein ungeliebtes Kind ist und ziemlich in Vergessenheit gerät. Dies sowohl bei Spielern als auch bei Graka Herstellern und Treiberentwicklern.

Zitiere mich mal selbst:



orca113 schrieb:


> Ja bin auch der Meinung die Lobby der Konkurrenzprodukte ist einfach stärker vorhanden. TESO kam zu Spät zur Masse aber es ist der Masse vor raus in vielerlei Hinsicht.



TESO geht unter. Der Teufel weiß warum...


----------



## GEChun (19. April 2016)

Ich hab jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass Teso untergeht, es sind noch viele Spieler online.
Mit gefällt es sogar sehr!
Liegt mir mehr deutlich besser als BDO...

Der Nvidia Treiber ist bei mir der 362.00 WHQL, weil die 364.xx ja unbekannte Fehler verursachen können.

Ja ich verstehe es auch nicht, das Problem taucht aber nur in den Städten auf, außerhalb ist alles Smooth bei ca. 100+


----------



## Robonator (19. April 2016)

Teso ist an sich auch eigentlich ein nettes Game, hätt ich jemanden mit dem ich das effektiv zocken könnte würd ichs wohl auch etwas mehr spielen, aber so ist es doch recht langweilig. 
Die Klassenbegrenzungen stören mich auch etwas. Würd gern mal auf Stealth gehen, hab aber kb dafür extra nen neuen Char anzufangen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Teso ist an sich auch eigentlich ein nettes Game, *hätt ich jemanden mit dem ich das effektiv zocken könnte würd ichs wohl auch etwas mehr spielen*, aber so ist es doch recht langweilig.
> Die Klassenbegrenzungen stören mich auch etwas. Würd gern mal auf Stealth gehen, hab aber kb dafür extra nen neuen Char anzufangen.



So gehts mir auch.


----------



## GEChun (19. April 2016)

Wenn ihr wollt können wir gerne eine Gruppe aufmachen! 
Bin aber sehr akribisch was Erfolge angeht, versuche da immer 100% zu machen, daher leidet die Geschwindigkeit oft beim Leveln.
Also ich spiele es schon hin und wieder, habe 2x V Chars und Level gerade einen weiteren Krieger / Tank beim Dolchsturz Bündnis hoch.
Bin mit diesem atm Lv 24.

Wenn ihr wollt schreibt mich an, privater TS Server ist auch vorhanden!




Robonator schrieb:


> Teso ist an sich auch eigentlich ein nettes Game, hätt ich jemanden mit dem ich das effektiv zocken könnte würd ichs wohl auch etwas mehr spielen, aber so ist es doch recht langweilig.
> Die Klassenbegrenzungen stören mich auch etwas. Würd gern mal auf Stealth gehen, hab aber kb dafür extra nen neuen Char anzufangen.



Wollte es ja nur anbieten...


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

will gerne wieder bei TESO einsteigen. Leider am liebsten auf der Xbox One. (aus diversen Gründen ist es auf PC nicht mehr gut möglich für mich)

Kann man inzwischen als Kaiserlicher spielen auch wenn man nicht die Imperial Edition hat?


----------



## wastel (22. Februar 2017)

Hallo orca,

ich denke das geht nicht.  Könntest aber mal in den Kronenshop schauen ob es kaufbar isT:
durch One Tamriel bist du aber nun gebietsungebunden und kannst von Anfang an alle anderen Fraktionsgebiete besuchen.

bin auch Wiedereinsteiger und habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## orca113 (22. Februar 2017)

wastel schrieb:


> Hallo orca,
> 
> ich denke das geht nicht.  Könntest aber mal in den Kronenshop schauen ob es kaufbar isT:
> durch One Tamriel bist du aber nun gebietsungebunden und kannst von Anfang an alle anderen Fraktionsgebiete besuchen.
> ...



Hallo Wastel,

ich verstehe nicht was das ist Kronenshop? Mir geht es darum das mir die Kaiserlichen optisch am besten gefallen. Am PC hatte bzw habe ich die Imperial Edition. Kann man das durch Verbinden der Konten (verbinden geht definitv) hinbekommen das man auch auf der Xbox die Imperial hat?

Davon mal ab, ich will mir jetzt das Spiel für die Xbox definitv holen. Aber was ist mit diesen neuen Sachen, Morrowind? Was ist das eigentlich? Eine neue Welt oder was?  Muss ich die alle extra kaufen? Verstehe das System nicht mehr. Oder lohnt es sich zu warten bis es eine Sonder Edition gibt wo alles drin ist?


----------



## wastel (23. Februar 2017)

Also,
Kronen shop ist praktisch der In-Game shop bei dem du mit Echtgeld Zeug kaufen kannst. meist nur kosmetische Dinge, nichts was deinen char stärker macht)
´Da könnt u.a. die Möglichkeit kaufbar sein, Kaiserlicher zu sein. Wie das mit der xbox funktioniert..keine Ahnung. bin reiner PC Spieler.
Morrowind ist ein neues addon (gibt ja schon welche) das angekündigt wurde. Dieses muss später wenn man es will, dazugekauft werden.
Solle mitte des Jahres erscheinen


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2017)

Es erscheint im Juni soweit ich gelesen habe gestern. 

Ja ok diese Dinge wie Kronenshop gab es nicht, ich habe Anfang 2015 aufgehört weil mir für ein solches Spiel die Zeit gefehlt hat. Inzwischen habe ich aber mehr Möglichkeit vor der Xbox zu sitzen als vor dem PC. Denke ich werde mir die Gold Variante des Spiels kaufen und dann ggf. im Kronenshop auf die Imperial upgraden.


----------



## orca113 (1. März 2017)

Habe mir jetzt die Gold Version gekauft aber ich habe wider erwarten noch nicht die Zeit gehabt loszulegen. Kann mich aber erinnern das es damals für mich schwer war den optimalen Charakter zu erstellen. Gibt es irgendwo nen guten Guide wie man als Anfänger schon richtig loslegt und sich nicht ne Sackgasse auf zwei Beinen zusammenbaut?


----------



## wastel (2. März 2017)

Kommt darauf an in welche Richtung Du gehen willst.
d.h. Damage dealer mit Klingenwaffen, oder als Zauberer ...es gibt eigentlich sehr viel Möglichkeiten...unzählige sogar.

Entscheide was du mal spielen magst, was Dir liegt. Im guten PvE Umfeld fürs questen ist es eigentlich egal, da geht alles. manches leichter,manches schwerer..aber alles möglich.
Viele "builts" die du online siehst sind aufs Endgame ausgelegt.  Die Infos helfen Dir am Anfang wenig.
Wenn Du aber schon weißt was du im Endgame (Gruppeninstanzen oder PvP) machen willst, (schaden/Heilung oder Tank) kann man schon früh Anfangen die skills dafür beim Questen mit hochzuziehen.

gruß


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hi Leute, läuft hier nichts mehr?

Hat einer von euch Morrowind?

Bin am überlegen ESOTU weiter zu Spielen. Habe es heute nach längerer Zeit wieder gespielt und es hat Bock gemacht.


----------



## olletsag (14. April 2019)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, läuft hier nichts mehr?


Zur Zeit läuft dort gar nichts, denn der EU Mega Server ist massiv überlastet, Warteschleifen bis 30min und manchmal auch Abbruch mit Fehlermeldung und erneute Warteschleife. Wie man aus dem Forum lesen kann, gibt es Probleme mit der Serverkapazität - ich hoffe nicht das es Sparmassnahmen sind. 

Bis Ostern soll dort eine Lösung gefunden werden. Habs gerade mehrfach versucht und werde in eine Endloschleife geparkt, nicht mal als Pluskunde kann man diese umgehen, irgendwie traurig.

Soll wohl am Zuwachs liegen.

Einlogg-Warteschlangen fuer PC-EU aktiviert - 10. April — Elder Scrolls Online

Gehts noch jemandem so?


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2019)

Also ich beobachte in den letzten Wochen das es sehr oft zu Verbindungsabbrüchen kommt. Kann mich dann danach nicht direkt wieder einloggen.- Daher spiele ich momentan nicht mehr. (Xbox One)


----------

